
Tesla revealing a self-driving semi-truck soon - vladgiverts
https://www.theguardian.com/technology/2017/sep/14/elon-musk-tesla-electric-lorry-unveiled-late-october
======
vladgiverts
Interesting bit towards the end:

"The UK Government said new vehicles driven by diesel and petrol engines will
be banned from 2040 as part of efforts to tackle air pollution"

